# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  Εκπομπή ακτινοβολίας TP- LINK CPE210

## huey43

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Έχω στην κατοχή μου την εν λόγω κεραία και θέλω να την συνδέσω σε client mode "πάνω" στο ρούτερ του σπιτιού μου και στη συνέχεια ενσύρματα να την συνδέσω με ένα android tv box. Ξερω πως η συσκευή πρωτίστως προορίζεται για ασύρματες ζεύξεις σε εξωτερικούς χώρους σε μεγάλες αποστάσεις. Γνωρίζει κάποιος, όταν είναι σε client mode, ποια είναι τα επίπεδα ακτινοβολίας που εκπέμπει ή μήπως αφού δεν θα στέλνει ασύρματα σήμα αλλά μόνο θα δεχεται, δεν εκπέμπει καθόλου; Επειδή η απόσταση μέσα στο σπίτι δεν είναι μεγάλη θα είναι ρυθμισμένη στα κατώτερα επίπεδα.

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## jkoukos

Τα ίδια ακριβώς όταν λειτουργεί ως ΑΡ. Οποιαδήποτε ασύρματη συσκευή, πάντα λαμβάνει και εκπέμπει.
Διαφορετικά δεν μιλάμε για ασύρματη επικοινωνία αλλά απλά για μετάδοση ή λήψη σήματος (όπως το τηλεοπτικό, ραδιοφωνικο κλπ).

----------


## huey43

> Τα ίδια ακριβώς όταν λειτουργεί ως ΑΡ. Οποιαδήποτε ασύρματη συσκευή, πάντα λαμβάνει και εκπέμπει.
> Διαφορετικά δεν μιλάμε για ασύρματη επικοινωνία αλλά απλά για μετάδοση ή λήψη σήματος (όπως το τηλεοπτικό, ραδιοφωνικο κλπ).


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση. Άρα φαντάζομαι ότι  μάλλον αποκλείεται η χρήση της συσκευής γία τον σκοπό που τη θέλω. Λογικά η εκπομπή της ακτινοβολίας της είναι απαγορευτική για χρήση σε εσωτερικό χώρο.

----------


## sweet dreams

Θέλεις να πιάσεις σήμα από συγκεκριμένη κατεύθυνση και θέλεις να χρησιμοποιήσεις τέτοια κεραία;;

----------


## netblues

Εκτος απο φαντασια υπαρχει και το site του κατασκευαστη
https://www.tp-link.com/gr/products/...37_CPE210.html
Adjustable transmission power from 0 to 27dBm/500mw

Αν ριξει κανεις την ισχυ εκπομπης, θα ειναι ολοι ευχαριστημενοι.
Και οι γειτονες απο παρεμβολες, και οι χρηστες απο τα ψυχολογικα με τις ακτινοβολιες.

----------


## huey43

> Θέλεις να πιάσεις σήμα από συγκεκριμένη κατεύθυνση και θέλεις να χρησιμοποιήσεις τέτοια κεραία;;


Ακριβώς. Η κεραία θα "κοιτάει" στην κατεύθυνση που βρίσκεται το ρούτερ.

- - - Updated - - -




> Εκτος απο φαντασια υπαρχει και το site του κατασκευαστη
> https://www.tp-link.com/gr/products/...37_CPE210.html
> Adjustable transmission power from 0 to 27dBm/500mw
> 
> Αν ριξει κανεις την ισχυ εκπομπης, θα ειναι ολοι ευχαριστημενοι.
> Και οι γειτονες απο παρεμβολες, και οι χρηστες απο τα ψυχολογικα με τις ακτινοβολιες.


Οκ. Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ. Οπότε βλέπω ότι μπορεί να ρυθμιστεί όπως ένα κανονικό access point εσωτερικού χώρου και μάλιστα ακόμα χαμηλότερα!!!

----------


## romankonis

Την έχω στην ταράτσα, για εσωτερικό χώρο κάνει αν ρίξεις dbm στο 6.

----------

